# What's Your Favorite Windows Operating System



## mobility (Sep 20, 2008)

*What is your favorite Windows operating system poll*

Have you ever struggled to find what operating system you should buy? And you want reccomendations, but sometimes not _everyone_ tells you what they recommend look at this poll and even say your favorite OS and then you will know what's the most popular, and recommended OS. 

Your Choices are:

*Windows 95 or 98
Windows 2000
Windows XP Home
Windows XP Pro
Windows Vista Home Basic
Windows Vista Home Premium
Windows Vista Business
Windows Vista Ultimate
Mac *

No Enterprise Edition's are in this poll .
I only wrote mac because i do not use mac and i do not know all the os's on mac . Please if you like any mac os jest click mac. 

Thank you for voting, mobility Ketan


----------



## alexyu (Sep 20, 2008)

Done before... Vista ultimate


----------



## mobility (Sep 20, 2008)

@alexyu

What on earth is that signature soppiest to mean!


----------



## chibicitiberiu (Sep 20, 2008)

1. There are many polls like this one
2. You forgot the following ones: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_operating_systems , so an "Other" option should be here
3. Windows xp Home and Windows XP Pro are one and the same OS, they only have very small differences, just like windows 3.1 and 3.11 would have. Same with all these stupid Vista 'OSs"
4. Linux is even more used than Mac, you should know about it.
5. Windows 95, Windows 98, Windows Millenium Edition, Windows xp, Windows 2000, Windows Vista are one and the same operating system. It's just different versions. Just like asking "What is your favorite antivirus? Kaspersky 2009, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2 or 1?"

And this being said, i won't vote with any of these ones, since my favorite Operating System (Ubuntu) is not listed here.


----------



## alexyu (Sep 20, 2008)

mobility said:


> @alexyu
> 
> What on earth is that signature soppiest to mean!



It's soppiest to contain some quotes of what my stupid class master told us/me... in the exact way he told it.


----------



## jdbennet (Sep 20, 2008)

XP (specifially pro, as i need IIS and domain support for college).
Vista HP for general day to day stuff though.


----------



## Gareth (Sep 20, 2008)

Vista all versions are my favourte, best ever.


----------



## mobility (Sep 20, 2008)

chibicitiberiu said:


> 1. There are many polls like this one
> 2. You forgot the following ones: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_operating_systems , so an "Other" option should be here
> 3. Windows xp Home and Windows XP Pro are one and the same OS, they only have very small differences, just like windows 3.1 and 3.11 would have. Same with all these stupid Vista 'OSs"
> 4. Linux is even more used than Mac, you should know about it.
> ...




 forgot about lunix 
and the wikipedia list is *soooo* long! i'm not gonna write all that down!


----------



## scooter (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## chibicitiberiu (Sep 20, 2008)

mobility said:


> forgot about lunix
> and the wikipedia list is *soooo* long! i'm not gonna write all that down!



Nope, but you could add an "Other" option.


----------



## jdbennet (Sep 20, 2008)

what about:

DOS
Windows 9x
Windows NT < version 5
Windows 2000
Windows XP
Windows Vista (Includes windows server 2008)
Windows Server 03 (Incl. XP 64)
OSX
Mac OS (Classic)
(Non-Apple) UNIX
Linux
Other UNIX-Like e,g MINIX, FreeBSD.
Palm OS Based
Windows CE Based
Other OS


----------



## chibicitiberiu (Sep 20, 2008)

jdbennet said:


> what about:
> 
> DOS
> Windows 9x
> ...


Did you mean Windows NT 4.0?
Because:

Windows NT 5 = Windows 2000
Windows NT 5.1 = Windows xp
Windows NT 5.2 = Windows Server 2003
Windows NT 6 = Windows Vista


----------



## jdbennet (Sep 20, 2008)

theres NT 3.x and NT4 

e.g nt 3.1
nt 3.5
nt 3.51

hence i had a section for legacy NT versions (NT versions less than NT5)

if i had meant windows 2000 i would have said <= (less than or equal to(


----------



## ScOuT (Sep 20, 2008)

Vista by far!

I have had less problems with Vista than I ever had with XP. I got Vista Ultimate 64 bit on my laptop the day it was released and love it. 

Got Vista Home Premium 64 bit on my desktop and never had any real problems with it, nothing I could not figure out.

I will use Vista for a long time


----------



## Kill Bill (Sep 20, 2008)

Mac


----------



## Calibretto (Sep 20, 2008)

"Mac" isn't an OS...."Mac OS X" is


----------



## Kill Bill (Sep 20, 2008)

Calibretto said:


> "Mac" isn't an OS...."Mac OS X" is



Well judging the fact that mac os is only on a mac computer it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Twist86 (Sep 20, 2008)

Sadly XP Pro 32 Bit got my vote.


While I like vista ultimate its to slow and has a bunch of stuff and security I simply don't want.
10% of the programs I need are blocked by the UAC meaning I gotta disable it via F8 every boot up which is annoying when I wake up. All UAC patches crash vista and force me to repair so no way around it.
XP also wins thanks to the DX10 crack that works PERFECTLY. Only reason for vista to me was the DX10 for gaming but no more


----------



## Droogie (Sep 20, 2008)

Vista Ultimate ftw.


----------



## jdbennet (Sep 20, 2008)

> "Mac" isn't an OS...."Mac OS X" is



Actually it was but "Mac OS" e.g Mac OS 9 "classic" is now unsupported, in favour of the better, UNIX based OS X.


----------



## cohen (Sep 20, 2008)

I thought there was already one of these.... but this is an updated one, 

I voted Vista Home Premium, i want to vote for mac as well , but i like vista


----------



## royalg (Sep 25, 2008)

out of windows id prob say xp but i quite like the linux distrubitions 
ubuntu ive found quite stable but open suse has some quite nice desktop effects
vista is awful in my opinion


----------



## joe84 (Sep 25, 2008)

Yap, for me Vista is no good, i ever read that Vista is one of Microsoft failed project...

is it true ? 

and, i choose Windows XP Professional, coz i still use it after i throw away Vista ( buy the pirates one )


----------



## cohen (Sep 25, 2008)

joe84 said:


> Yap, for me Vista is no good, i ever read that Vista is one of Microsoft failed project...
> 
> is it true ?
> 
> and, i choose Windows XP Professional, coz i still use it after i throw away Vista ( buy the pirates one )



Vista was a failure when they had the first version, but since Service Pack 1 is out, it has been a lot better! and i mean a lot! i haven't had any problems and i have seen or heard of anyone reporting faults or problems.


----------



## mac550 (Sep 25, 2008)

vista home premium get my vote.



cohen said:


> Vista was a failure when they had the first version, but since Service Pack 1 is out, it has been a lot better! and i mean a lot! i haven't had any problems and i have seen or heard of anyone reporting faults or problems.



well there is one bug i found last night but it a very small programming error nothing that will effect your use of vista but if you open the on screen keyboard and set it to 108 keys the cap lock button, it turns to Chinese  
when vista first came out i hated it (i think most people did) but since i bought it and got used to using it, i really like it. i'd never go back to XP.


----------



## atentora (Sep 25, 2008)

scooter said:


>



Win

And I love Linux, but practicality wise I would have to go with Vista.


----------



## Shane (Sep 25, 2008)

Twist86 said:


> XP also wins thanks to the DX10 crack that works PERFECTLY. Only reason for vista to me was the DX10 for gaming but no more



that patch does not work,it does to a certian extent but its not fully DX10.

thats the reason im sticking with Vista for now or i would have gone back to Xp


----------



## Twist86 (Sep 25, 2008)

Nevakonaza said:


> that patch does not work,it does to a certian extent but its not fully DX10.
> 
> thats the reason im sticking with Vista for now or i would have gone back to Xp



If they fixed the annoying small things on vista like a "disable UAC" feature I would agree....still I can run DX10.exe games on XP and I can't tell a difference between it and on Vista so it works well enough for me.


----------



## jdbennet (Sep 25, 2008)

there *is* a disable UAC checkbox


----------



## cohen (Sep 25, 2008)

mac550 said:


> well there is one bug i found last night but it a very small programming error nothing that will effect your use of vista but if you open the on screen keyboard and set it to 108 keys the cap lock button, it turns to Chinese
> when vista first came out i hated it (i think most people did) but since i bought it and got used to using it, i really like it. i'd never go back to XP.



I'm the same, never going back to XP.

But that is 1 small error, nothing major


----------



## Twist86 (Sep 25, 2008)

jdbennet said:


> there *is* a disable UAC checkbox



Yeah but it doesn't work for me. It doesn't disable the full UAC.

I kept getting errors with PG2/PC Alert/G11 Macro.

I had to disable it via F8 each time...and the properties/uac was disabled.


----------



## mix1009 (Jan 22, 2009)

XP pro is the best thing Microsoft has ever done


----------



## Kewl Munky (Jan 22, 2009)

The incredibly awesome one that actually works. Sadly you didn't list it... Oh wait, that's because it hasn't been invented yet.

Since you have Mac up there put linux


----------



## bm23 (Jan 22, 2009)

voted for vista ultimate. utilize my quad core very well, way better than xp.


----------



## 3uL (Jan 22, 2009)

Twist86 said:


> Yeah but it doesn't work for me. It doesn't disable the full UAC.
> 
> I kept getting errors with PG2/PC Alert/G11 Macro.
> 
> I had to disable it via F8 each time...and the properties/uac was disabled.



You got your own problem there. I have no prob about that. It run flawlessly. I love it.

BTW, Directx10 can only works natively under vista and windows 7. To see the different, try s.t.a.l.k.e.r clear sky and apply latest patch. You can see a lot differ between directx9 n 10.


----------



## Mez (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmm... I love Vista Ultimate, and all the XP's except for Windows XP 64-bit, it sucks bad.


----------



## G25r8cer (Jan 25, 2009)

Vista Home Premium for me. It came loaded on my HP and I have been using and Loving it ever since. I reformatted once in the past year so I guess my pc skills are keeping it running alright.


----------



## Aastii (Jan 25, 2009)

other than the fact that vista is a RAM whore if you have atleast 4GB there is no problem at all and you get the best windows, infact the best OS, ever made. It is alot easier to use than any other, except for the fiddly tasks like changing boot pictures and stuff, but most people don't do that, so it isn't a problem at all, so easy and so good looking


----------



## G25r8cer (Jan 25, 2009)

Aastii said:


> other than the fact that vista is a RAM whore if you have atleast 4GB there is no problem at all and you get the best windows, infact the best OS, ever made. It is alot easier to use than any other, except for the fiddly tasks like changing boot pictures and stuff, but most people don't do that, so it isn't a problem at all, so easy and so good looking



Not too bad of a Ram hog for me. With some reg tweaks and disabling services and startup items my pc idles at just under 600mb. Alot more than xp of course but, Vista has newer and higher technology that requires more Ram. I think we have all been over this WAY Too many times.


----------



## veilx (Jan 25, 2009)

i would say windows seven... but its not up there (meh- its still a beta) i just voted on windows XP pro- as this was my previous O.S.

My first post here!!!  (party inside my head**)


----------



## mep916 (Jan 25, 2009)

Added Windows 7 as an option in the poll. 

Welcome veilx.


----------



## porterjw (Jan 26, 2009)

Win98SE, FTW. The last "Windows" I truly loved.


----------



## DirtyD86 (Jan 26, 2009)

i liked windows XP, i would put it on this rig but it feels a little late at this point in the game.

vista is still a solid OS though


----------



## Chuck_Fu (Jan 26, 2009)

I like Vista it has worked very well for me.


----------



## N3crosis (Jan 26, 2009)

I like the stability of XP, but Vista is so awesome though. I would have voted for Windows 7, but I'm not going to place my opinion on a trial .


----------



## Calibretto (Jan 26, 2009)

Where is Windows 3.1? I would have voted for it, but I guess I'll settle for XP Professional.


----------



## mep916 (Jan 26, 2009)

Calibretto said:


> Where is Windows 3.1?



Added it. lol.


----------



## fstreed (Jan 26, 2009)

*Windows ME*

I can't believe no one has mentioned ME. For stability it had no rivals (thank the gods). In fact if it was not for Windows ME I probably never would have made the switch to linux all those many years ago. ME was horrible. Been using linux ever since.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 26, 2009)

If I could vote now, honestly, id vote Windows ME.

I used it as my main OS from 2000 to 2005 with absolutely no problems on my HP Pavilion 7810. I have not even witnessed a lock up, seriously. I don't know why everyone hated it.


----------



## Ambushed (Jan 26, 2009)

Windows XP & 7 have my vote.


----------



## The_Other_One (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm surprised how well Vista's doing...  I guess I need to try Vista Business more, but Home Premium has been nothing but trouble for me...

As for my personal vote, I said XP Pro.  I feel that was the last OS that still left a fair amount of power to the user.  Vista is nothing but a bunch of pointless wizards, usless UAC, and simplified lists of icons (IE the new control pannel) that make things even more complicated to use.  While some of these things can be disabled, many things can't be, or can't be in Windows 7.  So...  XP was the best, Vista was the beginning of the end


----------



## veilx (Jan 27, 2009)

mep916 said:


> Added Windows 7 as an option in the poll.
> 
> Welcome veilx.



hmm i guess i should have waited a lil... hmmm.... (Thanks for the welcome, i hope to come here often)


----------



## terry168 (Jan 29, 2009)

just plain windows xp


----------



## Shane (Jan 29, 2009)

Windows 2000 Pro,damn i loved that OS it never let me down like Vista does.
Xp was based on 2000 (i think?) and that was also a great os.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm not gonna vote.

I like XP, but the RAM is extremely limited. (I can't even use all 3GB that I have - it only sees 2.75GB) The 64-bit version of XP sucks support wise. Vista is too hardware demanding, but it runs like a dream if you have the right stuff.


----------



## alienationware (Jan 30, 2009)

Windows Vista/7 (preferably 7) for me.  Ever try installing Win XP on a laptop?  The dam*n OS wouldn't even recognize your ethernet/graphics adapter.  And, if you only had one computer and lack the ethernet & graphics drivers while re-installing WinXP, you're screwed, graphics- and net-wise, because there would be no way for you to download those drivers (read:  ethernet non-functional).  With Vista, at least the ethernet works on re-install, so you could go online and download the proper drivers, instead of the Windows default.


----------



## jashsayani (Jan 30, 2009)

Mac OS X Leopard !!


----------



## Blue (Jan 30, 2009)

Windows Vista Home Premium is my favorite OS.  I find it odd that Windows7 is an option as it's only in beta right now. I've downloaded a beta build of Windows7 but I've not tried it yet. I'm just so perfectly happy with Windows Vista.  I run Vista on 3 computers, 2 desktops and 1 laptop.


----------



## Blue (Jan 30, 2009)

alienationware said:


> Windows Vista/7 (preferably 7) for me. Ever try installing Win XP on a laptop? The dam*n OS wouldn't even recognize your ethernet/graphics adapter. And, if you only had one computer and lack the ethernet & graphics drivers while re-installing WinXP, you're screwed, graphics- and net-wise, because there would be no way for you to download those drivers (read: ethernet non-functional). With Vista, at least the ethernet works on re-install, so you could go online and download the proper drivers, instead of the Windows default.


 
I've installed Windows XP on several laptops for different people. These laptops ranged from 7-2 years old. Each time XP found functioning drivers within the OS for ethernet, audio, graphics, etc.

Windows XP was great but too many people are hanging onto it. Let it go people . I suppose you might as well wait until Win7 is released now.



> I'm surprised how well Vista's doing... I guess I need to try Vista Business more, but Home Premium has been nothing but trouble for me...
> 
> As for my personal vote, I said XP Pro. I feel that was the last OS that still left a fair amount of power to the user. Vista is nothing but a bunch of pointless wizards, usless UAC, and simplified lists of icons (IE the new control pannel) that make things even more complicated to use. While some of these things can be disabled, many things can't be, or can't be in Windows 7. So... XP was the best, Vista was the beginning of the end


 
I simply don't have any trouble with Vista Home Premium.  Have you installed it on older hardware? Even then I've installed it on my older desktop that must be about 4-5 years old now. It was a high end game rig for it's time though and has 4GB's of ram, a decent GPU etc. I have it installed on my new game rig and also on a laptop I bought nearly a year ago.  I use two of my computers daily (newest game rig and laptop) and they run superbly. UAC is simply junk I agree, you can disable it as you said, so I don't see a problem there. The new control panel... well I don't know because I use "Classic View". Vista is heavily bloated which is just dumb.  But still, it has many great features.  If you have a decent rig then there should be no problems really.

Windows XP was my favorite.  I hated all Windows OS's until XP.  I ran Linux actually until the release of XP. Although I always had a Windows OS as a duel boot for games.  I always longed for some eye candy with Windows, and apps like Windowblinds and others did not cut it with me.  Vista got released and I fell in love with it.  I feel it's very unfortunate that so many had such a bad experience with it and gave up on it.  I always felt that if people were willing to upgrade to Vista, then they should be willing to pay for some decent hardware as well.  I mean any modern machine will run it.  Memory has got fairly cheap and HD's are getting larger. My oldest desktop runs it perfectly and that was built at least 3'ish years before Vista's release.

Oh and Windows7 is basically Vista upgraded. One thing is for sure, I'm going to miss Vista when Win7 is released.  I'll surely switch early only because I always need to have what's most recent. Why then would I miss Vista if Win7 is Vista upgraded? Well I'm not so sure about that Win7 taskbar... Looks a bit wierd to me, I've always liked the one in Vista.


----------



## bengal85 (Jan 31, 2009)

Even though I use XP home edition I liked windows 98 it was simpe yet secure and did everything that I needed it to and it didnt take much RAM so you could be doing more things at the same time


----------



## Sir Travis D (Jan 31, 2009)

Windows 95 is the best operating system of all time.


----------



## mep916 (Jan 31, 2009)

Blue said:


> I find it odd that Windows7 is an option as it's only in beta right now.



It's popular and it'll be released soon, so I figured I'd throw it in there. Nice to see you posting again Blue.


----------

